# injector colors



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

Does anyone know from what sr20det engine are grey top 370cc injectors?


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

Anyone ? Help!


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Well they aren't from the s13 redtop, I know that. Cuase the s13 redtop came with purple top injectors. So it's either a s13, s14, or s15 blacktop.


----------

